# DogForums.com $200 Donation!



## Dave|Xoxide (Mar 9, 2006)

*Congratulations and Thank You to everyone that supported DogForums.com in our Charity Effort!
DogForums.com Donated $200.00!*​
For those of you that are unaware, DogForums.com made a commitment to donate *$.50 for every new user* signup between the period of 8/15/06 - 9/15/06. We were hoping for 400 signups and ended up with 315... not too shabby.  

315 signups *puts us at a $157.50 donation*. But hey, it's for a good cause, *we are going to throw in an additional $42.50 and get that check to $200*!

*The money is going to be donated to Hearts United for Animals (www.HUA.org)*
_"Hearts United for Animals is a national no-kill animal shelter, sanctuary and animal welfare organization dedicated to the relief of suffering. We rescue dogs from all over the country and specialize in long distance adoptions. We take the creatures who are lost, afraid, hungry or ill and comfort them, give them a warm, soft bed, good food, medical care and most of all, love."_

We'd like to thank everyone that helped out with this event by telling their friends and family about our great community. Hopefully this event not only brought about some money for a great cause, but brought members of this forum closer together in a community activity. We look forward to doing more types of events like this in the future!


----------



## pinkpuppy360 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey Dave, Can you look at my thread saying "Do you support giving a dog a greaet life"? It is also a charity to rase money for dogs around the world


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

*Yeah!!!*



pinkpuppy360 said:


> Hey Dave, Can you look at my thread saying "Do you support giving a dog a greaet life"? It is also a charity to rase money for dogs around the world


Go Dave, Now!!! pnkpuppy360 did a nice thing too.


----------



## Crazy Acre (Nov 22, 2006)

*Air purifier is a modern day miracle for my pets!!!*

I have 3 cats and a new puppy. The puppy is a chihuahua rat terrier mix. My son had severe allergies and asthma and it got worse from the puppy. I purchased the air purifier and his allergies are gone! no more headahces for me, no more red puffy eyes and runny nose for my son and best of all it cleans all the odors out of the air! (with puppy training that's alot!) I am so convinced of the product that we decided to sell these to evryone we can tell about it. *I am donating 100% of all the profits we make to the local humane association.* Eco-Quest International has a web-site to check out all their products and we will work with anyone who is interested in a great part-time business or full-time career too. This product will change your life!!!!


----------



## Red98vett (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm new here and way to go - I'd love to participate in future projects....Sometimes I feel so guilty I didn't get my dogs from a shelter so anything to help.....Keep up the good work !!


----------

